# اختطاف فتاة قبطية فى حي شبرا



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

وصل الى موقع صوت المسيحى الحر بلاغ باختطاف فتاة قبطيه اسمها مريم يسرى غبريال وتسكن  فى شارع الوجوة شبرا مصر  اختطفت بالامس ونعرف اسم خاطفها وعنوانه وسنكتفى بذكر اسمه وهو أحمد عبد العزيز وتم أبلاغ السلطات المعنيه ولم يتحرك أحد حتى ألان وانتظروا مكالمه صوتيه مع أحد أفراد عائلتها

انا مش ظاهر لى الخبرر على الموقع فنقلت الخبر من الفيس بوك 

الخبر مؤكد وفى ناس ناوية ترجعها بالقوة ( الجيش مش ناوي يجيبها لبر بجد ) 

هنسمع معركة شبرا بعد امبابة !! دا اللينك لو ظهر عند حد http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/article.php?id=11555


----------



## bilseka (15 مايو 2011)

نفسي بناتنا يقدروا كويس انهم مهمين قوي عند ربنا يسوع لان كتير قوي من البنات اللي بتسلم بتبيع يسوعها علشان تتجوز


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2011)

يارب انت اطيب واحن منا على بنتنا
نطلب ايدك يارب من اجل كل البنات المخطوفة​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 مايو 2011)

يادى النيله مش هنخلص ولا ايه مد ايدك يارب


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

نفسي حزينه جدا حتي الموت
يارب مد ايدك وانقذها
بشفاعة الست العذرا وجميع القديسين


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مايو 2011)

هو في ايه
 هما  مش جيبنها لبر 
هما مش هيسيبو بناتنا في حالهم بقي
احمي يارب بناتك واولادك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> نفسي بناتنا يقدروا كويس انهم مهمين قوي عند ربنا يسوع لان كتير قوي من البنات اللي بتسلم بتبيع يسوعها علشان تتجوز



عزيزي مريم خطفت مش هربت !! الرب يحميها وفى تحرك لاعادتها بالقوة لان الشرطة والجيش لم يتحركوا منذ الابلاغ عن حادثة الخطف


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

متخافوش اولاد المسيح هما الى هيجبوها باذن المسيح لان الخاطف معروف وعنوانه معروف والمكان المحتجزة فيه معروف ولا حياة لمن تنادي للشرطة والجيش !!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

ارجوكم الهدوء والتاكد من المعلومة


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2011)

*يا رب ارحمنا​*


----------



## النهيسى (16 مايو 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليها
ويرجعها بالسلامه​


----------



## noraa (16 مايو 2011)

اخواتى  بجد  عايزكم تعرفوا بجد وعن تجرببة  اللى  بتحب ربنا  وبتحب تعيش وسط اهلها ومع المسيح هترجع  ولو  هية وسط النار ومحدش يقولى اللى ايدة فى المية  بجد  لو  باقية على  حياتها  وعرفت انها غلطت فى  حق ربنا  ترجعه لة وهو هيحميها اما  اللى حابة تعيش  مع الملذات هية حرة سيبوها واكيد المسيح برضة مش هيسبها


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

noraa قال:


> اخواتى  بجد  عايزكم تعرفوا بجد وعن تجرببة  اللى  بتحب ربنا  وبتحب تعيش وسط اهلها ومع المسيح هترجع  ولو  هية وسط النار ومحدش يقولى اللى ايدة فى المية  بجد  لو  باقية على  حياتها  وعرفت انها غلطت فى  حق ربنا  ترجعه لة وهو هيحميها اما  اللى حابة تعيش  مع الملذات هية حرة سيبوها واكيد المسيح برضة مش هيسبها



الرب يرجعها لاسرتها وانبه انها مخطوفة مش هربانة والخاطف معروف كما ذكرت 

هناك فتاتين مخطوفتين فى شبرا والاثنين الخاطف معروف والفتاةالاولى فى الثانوية على ما اتذكر خطفت من امام مدرستها والثانية فى الجامعة وخاطفها زميل معها فى الجامعة يريد اسلمتها بالقوة


----------



## جيلان (17 مايو 2011)

يارب اتصرف 
هو ايه العالم دى ده لو شيطان كان اتهد


----------



## energy (17 مايو 2011)

هوا الخبر صحيح ولا سكب زيت على النار 
لان هناك خبر اخر على جريده الوفد بتقول ان فى بنت مسلمه اتخطفت ورجعت بعد ثلاث ايام  وقصص تعذيب و رسم صليب على ايدها  و قصص من دى
ياريت تاكدوا من الخبر وبلاش التعصب يعمينا.


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

energy قال:


> هوا الخبر صحيح ولا سكب زيت على النار
> لان هناك خبر اخر على جريده الوفد بتقول ان فى بنت مسلمه اتخطفت ورجعت بعد ثلاث ايام  وقصص تعذيب و رسم صليب على ايدها  و قصص من دى
> ياريت تاكدوا من الخبر وبلاش التعصب يعمينا.



اول حاجة خبر الوفد كاذب لانى كنت عند ماسبيرو امبارح الصبح وبالليل مفيش حاجة حصلت من الخبر دا 

تاني حاجة صحيح 100% مش سكب زيت على النار فمنهم البنت الى ف ثانوية تسكن بالشارع المجاور لى والثانية تسكن فوق عم صديقي وبجوار منزله انا مجبتش الخبر من الجرايد لانها متنشرتش اصلا


----------



## energy (17 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> اول حاجة خبر الوفد كاذب لانى كنت عند ماسبيرو امبارح الصبح وبالليل مفيش حاجة حصلت من الخبر دا
> 
> تاني حاجة صحيح 100% مش سكب زيت على النار فمنهم البنت الى ف ثانوية تسكن بالشارع المجاور لى والثانية تسكن فوق عم صديقي وبجوار منزله انا مجبتش الخبر من الجرايد لانها متنشرتش اصلا


 انا فعلا اشك فى خبر الوفد لان فيه كثير من الثغرات.
 ومدام الخبر صحيح يبقى لازم تصرف سريييييييييييييع وعاجل علشان هى مش ناقصه فوضى ومحدش يستنى الجيش ولا الشرطه لانهم مش هيعملوا حاجه مش بس علشان البنتين مسيحين ولكن لانهم فعلا لا يسعفوا احد والدليل ان العماره بتاعتنا اتحرقت والنار طلعت لغايه الدور الثامن ومحدش جه ولا حتى المطافى وقالونا اتصرفوا بنفسكم احنا معندناش حل:ranting:!!!!!!!
وللعلم العماره كلها مفيهاش مسيحى واحد


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

خبر خطف مريم دا صحيح للاسف
وهي مخطوفه مش هربت مع حد

ليا واحده قريبتي تعرف والداها عم يسري وتعرفها

واكيدلي انها مخطوفه ومش هربت زي ما بيحاولوا يقولوا عنها

ربنا يرجعها لاهلها علي خير
اتصرف يارب ومد ايديك الحنون وانتشل بنتك من فم ابليس 
ورجعها سليمه لحضنك
امين


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> خبر خطف مريم دا صحيح للاسف
> وهي مخطوفه مش هربت مع حد
> 
> ليا واحده قريبتي تعرف والداها عم يسري وتعرفها
> ...




انا لحد دلوقتي مسمعتش حد قال هربت !! الخاطف احمد عبد العزيز طالب بالجامعة الى فيها مريم وهوا ساكن على بعد 3 شوارع من بيتها 

ياااااااارب ربنا بجد يرجعها لاهلها على خير واكيد هيا سليمة طول ما هيا فى حضن السيد المسيح


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

energy قال:


> انا فعلا اشك فى خبر الوفد لان فيه كثير من الثغرات.
> ومدام الخبر صحيح يبقى لازم تصرف سريييييييييييييع وعاجل علشان هى مش ناقصه فوضى ومحدش يستنى الجيش ولا الشرطه لانهم مش هيعملوا حاجه مش بس علشان البنتين مسيحين ولكن لانهم فعلا لا يسعفوا احد والدليل ان العماره بتاعتنا اتحرقت والنار طلعت لغايه الدور الثامن ومحدش جه ولا حتى المطافى وقالونا اتصرفوا بنفسكم احنا معندناش حل:ranting:!!!!!!!
> وللعلم العماره كلها مفيهاش مسيحى واحد



لالالا عادي فى امبابة اتصلوا بالشرطة يقولوا لهم على هيحصل قالوا لهم ملناش دعوة اتصلوا بالجيش 

مع ان فى 5 عربيات امن مركزي على الاقل واقفين عند قسم امبابة !!  يعني خطوتين من شارع الوحدة 10دقايق بالكتير يكونوا هناك ولا ادوهم اى اهتمام 

بس حركة مستفزة اوي على فكرة حوار المطافي طب هاتعمل ايه يعني !! 

ربنا يرحمنا بس مريم الى عرفته ان فى ضابط  امن دولة بلغ اسرتها انهم عارفين مكانها ومكان بنات تانية مخطوفة بس شوية ونرجعها لكو والكلام دا صحيح بنسبة 95%


----------



## energy (17 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> لالالا عادي فى امبابة اتصلوا بالشرطة يقولوا لهم على هيحصل قالوا لهم ملناش دعوة اتصلوا بالجيش
> 
> مع ان فى 5 عربيات امن مركزي على الاقل واقفين عند قسم امبابة !! يعني خطوتين من شارع الوحدة 10دقايق بالكتير يكونوا هناك ولا ادوهم اى اهتمام
> 
> ...


ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامه يارب
وياريت متسكتوش ابذلوا كل جهد لعودتهن ومحدش يعتمد لا على شرطه ولا على جيش احنا الى طفنيا عمارتنا بنفسنا وانتوا كمان لازم ترجعوا بناتكم بنفسكوا.
عندنا هنا واحده  مسلمه اتخطفت واهلها بلغوا الشرطه ولم يجدوها الى بعد فتره مقتوله فى المقابر ومعتدى عليها.ودا طبعا نظرا للطباطؤ الشديد فى ايجاده.
ربنا يستر من الايام الجايه شويه خارجين من السجون على شويه متطرفين على وشيه كانوا بيخافوا وبطلوا خوف وبدأوا يخوفنا احنا على شويه عاملين فتن (كوليكشن الدمار الشامل)
 ربنا ياخدهم كلهم ياااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 مايو 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

*ربنا موجود​*


----------

